# Okay, need techy equipment help



## rubyviewminis (Mar 2, 2013)

We have tried all kinds of concoctions and connections to insert a VCR or one of two older televisions in and it doesn't work. Splitters don't have enough outies to work.I wondered what anyone else has done with Marestare to be able to watch on a television that isn't HD/newer? Right now I would need an RCA yellow video input with two RCA yellow video outputs and I can't find any. The televisions only have 3 sets of inputs (old for games and VCR's) the one S video plug is an in and we would need an out. We put the working old VCR connection in because it had all the in and out connections needed but that did not display the stream online.

Actually if we have to I guess we could rent a smaller HDTV for the time being. Just wondered what others have done. This old neck is getting quite the kink in it trying to type and watch on my laptop where the cam receiver is lol.

We are going for a walk with Missy for now, will check later.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry I can't help, my cam came with 2 cables, 1 usb to connect to computer and 1 for the tv (like to ones you use for a video recorder with yellow and red. To be able to watch both pc and tv I needed a dazzle which I didn't have so I just watched mine through the MS streaming page.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol, thanks so much guys. We can watch the stream on the laptop too with the converter for marestare, and our cam came with the white and yellow RCA plugs for tv. Dan just reminded me that we still have the wired cam we bought in 2010! Lol, we can look for it and use it to the old tv! hah! Now to find it.

Baby foal didn't like me finishing Missy's belly shave, we were laughing because it was kicking the daylights out of Missy so much I had to stop, I couldn't clip with all that movement.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 2, 2013)

The last couple of years that I shaved our mares bellies, the very active babies turned out to be colts.LOL This year, no activity from all six. We'll see!!!


----------

